# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Zdrowe jedzenie

## blazej123098

Witam poszukuję jakichś fajnych zdrowych produktów, które sami spożywacie, może powiedzie co jadać by żyć zdrowiej. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej123

popularna staje się dieta bezglutenowa, myślełeś coś o tym?

----------


## blazej123098

tak, ale produkty nie są najtańsze, a z racji że nie jestem uczulony na gluten to nie koniecznie chce się w to zagłębiać.

----------


## Andrzej123

chcąc się lepiej odżywiać, musimy być wiedzieć że nie będzie to tańsze od normalnej codziennej diety

----------


## blazej123098

masz jakieś swoje ulubione produkty, jakieś zdrowsze zamienniki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najczęściej zamieniam zwykłe produkty na produkty bezglutenowe

----------


## blazej123098

a podasz jakieś inne fajne i ciekawe produkty?

----------


## Andrzej123

Np lubię sobie robić spagetti z bezglutenowego makaronu Terresana, bardzo dobry w smaku i pożywny

----------


## blazej123098

a jesteś w stanie podać jeszcze kilka takich produktów?

----------


## Andrzej123

jeżeli szukasz coś specjalnego to wejdź na swojską piwniczkę poszukaj poczytaj. Pozdrawiam

----------


## schudnijsama.pl

Zdrowych produktów jest mnóstwo. Wszystko zależy od tego co lubisz, możesz sprawdzić na schudnijsama.pl tam w dziale chociażby kuchnia masz wypisane zdrowe produkty, na których schudłam 17 kg w 7 miesięcy.

----------


## przemo.rm

Jedzenie bezglutenowe ostatnio modne nie ma większego wpływu na zdrowie...chyba że u ludzi chorujących na celiakie z oczywistych względów. Najlepsza jest zbilansowana dieta śródziemnomorska oczywiście u trenujacych aktywnie ludzi odpowiednio zmodyfikowana.  Mozna do niej dorzucać jakies zdrowe rzeczy od czasu do czasu więcej kiełków, orzechów, jakies jagódki, sok z buraków i wiele wiele innych itp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo smaczną żywność ekologiczną proponuje sklep „Eko dla Zdrowia” – eko.rodziceprzyszlosci.pl. Niedawno zamówiłam kawę i jestem naprawdę zachwycona, całkiem inny aromat od tej, którą kupowałam wcześniej. W ofercie sklepu dostępne są także suplementy oraz duży wybór ekologicznych kosmetyków.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zajrzyj sobie do sklepu „Eko dla Zdrowia” (eko.rodziceprzyszlosci.pl). To jest sklep internetowy prowadzony przez Fundację Rodzice Przyszłości – cały dochód ze sprzedaży przeznaczany jest na cele statutowe fundacji. W ofercie dostępna jest ekologiczna żywność, kosmetyki i suplementy diety.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tylko pamietaj by spokojnie przechodzić na diete . Mogą takie radykalne zmiany odbić się na Twoich jelitach. Warto mieć w apteczce dicopeg. Albo jakiś kompot z jabłek ewentualnie śliwek .

----------


## malinowyogrod

ja ostatnio całkowicie zrezygnowałam z produktów mlecznych - obserwuję i widzę, że mój organizm nie reaguje na nie najlepiej. jeszcze jakiś czas temu czytałam o negatywnym wpływie wędlin na jelito grube, dlatego jeżeli faktycznie mam chęć na mięso to tylko z kiszeczki, bo to jedyne sprawdzone źródło

----------


## medynar

Pełnoziarniste produkty czyli warto zamienić białe na brązowe  :Wink:

----------


## urodzonadawnotemu

Czy macie polecić jakiś sklep internetowy z którego mogłabym się zaopatrzyć w zdrowe, ekologiczne produkty? Nie muszą być tylko żywnościowe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zdrowo to przede wszystkim,żeby dostarczać organizmowi wszystkiego co wartościowe, ja ostatnio nabawiłam się anemii przez głodówkę i teraz muszę jeść bardzo zdrowo, mam ścisłą diete i do tego jeszcze  stosuję suplement dicofer, który szybko postawił mnie na nogi  :Smile:

----------


## anressa

Ja ogólnie nie tylko zdrowo się odżywiam, ale również chodzę na basen i siłownie i to mi pomaga utrzymać wagę. Oczywiście biorę też spalacze tłuszczu, ale w 100% bezpieczne.

----------


## juleczek87

jak patrzę na różne gwiazdy, które się odchudzają a potem kilogramy i tak im wracają, to ja tam wolę już bez tych diet i różnych wspomagaczy dbać o siebie. figury modelki też nie muszę mieć, za to sobie biegam, chodzę na basen jeśli mam czas i dieta to różnorodna, bogata w witaminy, do tego kupiony ostatnio przez moją znajomą biovital tonik dla wzmocnienia, który ona stosuje już od dłuższego czasu i jak dla mnie wszystko jest w normie i waga też się zgadza.

----------


## fanko

Dieta wcale nie musi być nudna i polegać na głodzeniu się. 5 dobrze przygotowanych posiłków każdego dnia spokojnie wystarczy, by już po miesiącu, czy dwóch zobaczyć pierwsze efekty. Ja korzystam z cateringu dietetycznego WygodnaDieta.pl i cieszę się, bo schudłam w stosunkowo krótkim czasie jakieś 5 kg, a do tego nie muszę martwić się codziennym przygotowywaniem posiłków. To bardzo wygodne i wcale nie tak drogie jak mogłoby się wydawać.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Julaa123

A może po prostu więcej warzyw, owoców i ciemne pieczywo ?

----------


## Konopie i Zdrowie

Do diety wprowadzić można olej konopny, gdyż stosunek między zawartymi w nim, kwasami tłuszczowymi Omega 3 i Omega 6, odpowiada naturalnym potrzebom naszego organizmu. Zawiera także witaminy (A, z grupy B, E, C i D), minerały, fitosterole i barwniki roślinne. 

https://konopieizdrowie.pl/pl/p/Olej...nabis-500ml/84

----------


## kendrol

W sumie faktycznie z tym olejem konopnym warto wprowadzić go do swojej diety! Swojego czasu czytałem nawet na ten temat artykuł bodajże na stronie Adamed.Expert wychodzi na to, że tego typu olejki maja wiele wlasciwosci leczniczych! Takiego czegoś szukałem  :Smile:

----------


## bydnadiecie

> Do diety wprowadzić można olej konopny, gdyż stosunek między zawartymi w nim, kwasami tłuszczowymi Omega 3 i Omega 6, odpowiada naturalnym potrzebom naszego organizmu. Zawiera także witaminy (A, z grupy B, E, C i D), minerały, fitosterole i barwniki roślinne.





Sama używam tego oleju, wymiennie z olejem rzepakowym i oliwą z oliwek.

----------


## sandraM

Ja czytałam ostatnio sporo ciekawych artykułów na temat zdrowego odżywiania na portalu Adamed Expert. Wydaje mi się że człowiek powinien w dzisiejszym świecie mieć jakąś minimalną wiedzę na temat zdrowego odżywiania i się do niej dostosowywać. Żyjemy wokół chemii także jest to bardzo ważne żeby chociaż troszkę o siebie zadbać.

----------


## montanek

ja do mojej zdrowej, zbilansowanej diety dorzuciłem także olejki konopne MediHemp OG dlatego, ze maja swietne wlasciwosci zdrowotne czytalem sporo na ten temat i sporo osob sobie chwalilo wiec tez zaczalem stosowac i szczerze powiem, ze czuje sie jeszcze lepiej niz przedtem  :Smile:

----------


## Pruvik

Dzięki Waszym wpisom równiez wprowadziłem do diety olejki konopne, które ze strony konopieizdrowie.pl sobie sprawiłem i choć biore je dopiero 2 tydzień to albo mi sie wydaje albo zauwazylem poprawe w moim samopoczuciu i budze sie bardziej wyspany. Czy to wszystko moze byc skutkiem wlasnie olejkow cbd?

----------


## Gwiazda101

Sama nie zawsze mam czas na przygotowanie zdrowych posiłków, ale mogę polecić restaurację, w której podają pożywne jedzenie w przystępnych cenach. W warszawskim Bubbles Bar zawsze dania przyrządzone są ze świeżych składników. Moi znajomi także chwalą sobie dobrą kuchnię tego lokalu. Obsługa zaskakuje smakowitymi kompozycjami na stole i bardzo dba o zadowolenie gości.

----------


## Yumiel

Ja jem dużo tofu, warzyw, jajek, kaszy, ryżu. Staram się też jeść zdrowe tłuszcze, orzechy, itd.  :Smile:  Czasami też pozwalam sobie na małe grzeszki.

----------


## rysiek301

Nie zapominałbym o takich prostych produktach jak kefir, zsiadłe mleko i jogurt naturalny. Dostarczą nam ważnych i pożytecznych bakterii.

----------


## Wika

A ja z racji, że sama nie lubię gotowac to postawiłam na catering dietetyczny. Zamawiam sobie wygdonądietę- dzięki nim jem zdrowo, smacznie, syto i regularnie a na tym zależało mi najbardziej :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zaczęłam jeść z wygodnaDieta i odtąd jem zdrowo  :Smile:  dieta bardzo dobra i zbilansowna .

----------


## rysiek301

No i nie zapominałbym o kiszonkach .....

----------


## OLSEN11

Catering dietetyczny to nie takie głupie rozwiązanie, na pewno lepsza alternatywa dla przetworzonego, śmieciowego jedzenia

----------


## rysiek301

Niestety, sami konsumenci kupując to śmieciowe jedzenie nakręcają spiralę produkcji.

----------


## Maryn

Przede wszystkim żywność jak najmniej przetworzona, bogata w makro i mikroelementy, zawierająca też zdrowe tłuszcze. Moim zdaniem nie trzeba od razu rzucać się na diety eliminacyjne, dieta zbilansowana wystarczy.

----------


## rysiek301

> Przede wszystkim żywność jak najmniej przetworzona, bogata w makro i mikroelementy, zawierająca też zdrowe tłuszcze. Moim zdaniem nie trzeba od razu rzucać się na diety eliminacyjne, dieta zbilansowana wystarczy.


Jak najbardziej, tylko jak to sprawdzić, czy dieta jest dobrze zbilansowana? Tu z pomocą powinien przyjść dietetyk  :Smile:

----------


## malasyrenka

ja poszlam na ławtwizne i zamowilam sobie pudelka od wygodnadieta, duzo warzyw i owocow bardzo urozmaicona dieta i zawsze jest cos slodkiego co mnie cieszy bo lubie slodkosci!

----------


## zygmunt.korbacki

Pudełka są fajne, ale to dosyć drogi interes. Ja skorzstałem z diety online u Przyjaznego Dietetyka. Dostałem jadłospis, który teraz sobie sam dowolnie modyfikuję trzymając się głównych zalecen. Fakt trzeba więcej czasu na to poświęcić, bo trzeba zrobić zakupy i wszystko ugotować, ale ja to lubię

----------


## michalekkk

A co to dokładnie znaczy zdrowe jedzenie? Każdy organizm jest inny i potrzebuje innego sposobu odżywiania, ja swoją dietę ustalałem wraz z dietetykiem i w jej skład wchodzą różne produkty nawet te uważane przez niektórych za niezdrowe.

----------


## Zuzkaaa

Ja postawiłam na opcję z cateringiem. Zamawiam Wygodnądietę i dzięki temu wiem, że mój organizm dostaje wszystko czego mu potrzeba a ja przy tym gubię zbędne kilogramy.

----------


## Kasjo155

Ale jak zdrowych produktów. Warzywa, owoce to wszystko jest zdrowe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dlatego stawiam na małe lokalne sklepy typu MAzurek u nas w Olsztynie, a nie jadę na zakupy do biedry, gdzie jedzenie aż świeci z nadmiaru konserwantów i innego świństwa.

----------

